# Advice Please



## TheGruffalo1

Hi, just bought a van & haven't got insurance, my car insurance runs out in July (27th), then I'll have 5 years no claims and will be 25. 

I'm renewing my car insurance, but I'm guessing my van insurance will be cheaper, 5 years no claims & 25 year's old.

Can I get temp insurance till then?


----------



## Jenny19

Worth looking at temp insurance but look at both options, the 1 year extra no claims won't make much difference


----------



## STUOOBY

sure temp insurance costs a bomb. did you sell your car or will still be running 2 and having both insured?


----------



## TheGruffalo1

No, still have my car & going to renew when it's up.

Just thought it might be alot cheaper, with me being 25 and 5 year's no claims?


----------



## STUOOBY

it might be cheaper. but. id have thought the cost of temp insurance would bump it up over that period. but then. you can only use the 5 yrs on one car. not 2. unless they mirror it. 

see what they say.


----------



## TheGruffalo1

The main reason, is because my current provider won't insurance me on a van because I'm only 24! They said they don't insurance under 25's. 

I think they do it cheaper because they do sort of mirror it, guess I'll have to shop around.


----------



## Vossman

I don't think you can use NCD on 2 vehicles at once - that's if you have used it on your car as well.


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Thanks, just curious to see what CoverSure say.


----------



## Shiny

What will you be using the van for?


----------



## TheGruffalo1

PM'd you Shiny.


----------



## Shiny

Cheers.

As i see it, there are a couple of options. 

Just to clear up the NCB though, you do earn a separate NCB per vehicle, so you will be starting from "Nil" on the van.

There are a small handful of insurers that will "mirror" private car NCB onto a commercial vehicle policy. The ones i deal with have quite a strict acceptance criteria regarding accident history, convictions and age etc. The age one is a minimum of 25. I suspect that will be case with most insurers that can mirror NCB so you might be struggling to get a decent rate at 24.

You need to weigh up the cost of insuring the van now vs insuring the van at 25 + the cost of 3 months short period cover. 

So i would recommend getting the best price you can for a new annual commercial vehicle based on being aged 24, nil NCB, try and get mirrored NCB if you can (doubtful).

Then get a quote for an annual commercial vehicle policy based on aged 25, again Nil NCB but seeing of someone can mirror this. I can look at this for you to give you an idea.

Finally, scour the day insure sites and get a price for a short period policy for 3 months. This may prove quite expensive though. Add this to the annual cost of insuring it at 25 and weigh it up against the cost of just insuring it at 24.

When getting commercial vehicle quotes, make sure the insurers will accept valeting use, also sign written vans and carrying water tanks can cause a problem with some insurers.

If your book of business is mainly day to day vehicles with little exposure to sports/performance vehicles, it might be cheaper to insure the van on a restricted motor trade policy. With this we can mirror your NCB and you will also have the benefit of driving customer's vehicles. This might work out cheaper than a normal van insurance. Can't do this until you are 25 though, but i am happy to get you an idea of what this will cost annually.

There is another option, by far the cheapest but quite possibly not the best option for you. Lay up the van off road and Sorn it for 3 months. Then insure it at the end of July when you are 25.


----------



## TheGruffalo1

> If your book of business is mainly day to day vehicles with little exposure to sports/performance vehicles, it might be cheaper to insure the van on a restricted motor trade policy. With this we can mirror your NCB and you will also have the benefit of driving customer's vehicles. This might work out cheaper than a normal van insurance. Can't do this until you are 25 though, but i am happy to get you an idea of what this will cost annually.


If you can get me a rough price of this, that would be great. Then i'll get temp insurance till then.

Like you say, about the 'another option' it's simply not possible for me to wait till July. Business won't allow it, customers are waiting already.

Shiny, another question. If I get a quote for the year and cancel it after 3 month, I'll get some of the money back wont I? I've never done this, just curious.

The quotes I've been getting for the year is between £950 and £1050.


----------



## Shiny

TheGruffalo1 said:


> If you can get me a rough price of this, that would be great. Then i'll get temp insurance till then.


Give me a ring and i'll take a couple more details and give you a rough idea mate :thumb:

I'm not available tomorrow morning, but should be OK from tomorrow afternoon onwards



TheGruffalo1 said:


> Shiny, another question. If I get a quote for the year and cancel it after 3 month, I'll get some of the money back wont I? I've never done this, just curious.


It all depends on the TOBA of the agent you are dealing with. 3 months cover will normally be 50% of the premium as far as the insurers time on risk fees, but then you could be looking at admin fees & commission reclaims in addition to this, which with some agents could be another £100 or more. So a £1000 _could _only see a refund of £400 or so after 3 months.

Also, if you have an accident where a full recovery is not made, you won't get any refund in the event of cancellation, so you are also taking a gamble relying on cancelling an annual policy after a short period.


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Tried to ring but it seems I just missed you, rang at 5.15pm.


----------



## Shiny

Yeah sorry, we close at 5pm.


----------



## TheGruffalo1

No probs mate, will ring tomorrow.


----------

